

Getting Going with Go - sew
http://www.drdobbs.com/open-source/getting-going-with-go/240004971

======
thebigshane
Single-page, print-friendly version:
[http://www.drdobbs.com/article/print?articleId=240004971&...](http://www.drdobbs.com/article/print?articleId=240004971&siteSectionName=open-
source)

Also noteworthy:

    
    
       This article is adapted from the author's recent book, Programming in Go.
    

<http://www.amazon.com/dp/0321774639/?tag=drdos-20> (keeping DrDobbs'
affiliate link)

~~~
LeafStorm
I actually have that book in my backpack right now. It's very informative, but
also very dense.

~~~
thebigshane
Did you find it a decent supplement to Golang's own "Effective Go" and "Go
Tour"? Does it provide much that Golang's own documentation lacks (besides
intro to programming stuff)?

~~~
LeafStorm
I haven't finished it yet...as I said, it's quite dense.

From what I gather so far, it starts out at the "Go Tour" level and works its
way up to the "Effective Go" level. Besides the package references, I don't
think golang.org really has any tutorials at a level in between those
documents.

------
yessql
I am also getting going with Go. I'm writing a multi-threaded (i.e. multi-
goroutine) genetic algorithm to solve the Traveling Salesman Problem. Since Go
is meant for severs, its a webapp that renders the output in HTML5 Canvas.
Just getting started, so the code is badly organized, but it works:
<https://github.com/YesSql/GolangTspGa>

Go is really fun to work with, although the compiler messages are still a bit
cryptic. Also its intolerance of things that are normally warnings (like
unused variables) is really aggressive, which is kind of painful while you are
learning, but I suppose will lead to cleaner code in the future.

------
SeanDav
Go, is to my mind, the most exciting new programming language by far. I am
looking forward to seeing how it progresses in the next few months.

Now if only they had called it GoLang....

~~~
yessql
It's mind boggling that a programming language from Google would be given a
completely unsearchable moniker.

~~~
georgemcbay
Actually just always using "golang" works extremely well.

Unfortunately this probably hurts the "brand", I think, because I find myself
calling it "golang" sometimes even when I'm talking about it aloud to someone
else.

~~~
vorg
I suspect they intentionally dual-branded it, officially calling it "Go" but
hosting it at golang.org, giving the contrast to Erlang's name. They might
want the option to trademark it in the future, so couldn't use "Go", just as
Coca Cola couldn't trademark "Coke" because it was a common word.

------
bockris
It's weird. The first page lists an Aug 3, 2005 date when I view it.

That would be quite a trick since it was 2 years before the project was even
started.

The other pages have what I assume is the correct date.

~~~
mikeevans
Shows Aug 7, 2012 for me. Maybe it was fixed?

~~~
bockris
First page for me still shows a 2005 date. doesn't matter, it's just weird.

<http://imgur.com/Iwu0d>

